# Porto, fabbrica di milioni



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Da calciomercato.com
PRIMAPAGINA Porto, fabbrica di milioni. Tutti gli affari

10 settembre alle 17:10

Il Porto, ovvero una fucina di milioni. Anche nell'ultima sessione di mercato, in particolare attraverso la cessione di Hulk allo Zenit San Pietroburgo per 40 milioni di euro (più due di bonus), il club portoghese ha confermato la sua tradizione. Negli ultimi anni, i Dragoes sono stati il miglior club d'Europa per quanto riguarda la valorizzazione dei giocatori: sono tantissimi, infatti, gli esempi di calciatori comprati a poco (o addirittura a zero, oppure provenienti dal vivaio) e poi venduti a cifre astronomiche. In Italia, qualcosa di simile lo fa l'Udinese, ma il Porto lavora su un livello decisamente più alto, sia per quanto riguarda le cifre che per quanto riguarda i risultati sul campo, visto che negli ultimi nove anni il club lusitano è riuscito a conquistare una Champions League, due Europa League e una Coppa Intercontinentale.

Di seguito i nomi più importanti del mercato del Porto, secondo la regola: comprare a poco (o a zero) e vendere a tanto:

Hulk: comprato per 19 milioni di euro e venduto per 40+2.

Guarin: comprato per 1 e venduto per 12 all'Inter.

Falcao: comprato per 5,4 dal River e venduto per 40+7.

Bruno Alves: dal vivaio, incassati 22 milioni per la cessione

Meireles: arrivato a costo zero, ceduto per 13 milioni.

Lisandro López: comprato per 2,3 e ceduto al Lione per 24.

Lucho González: reso per 10,2 e ceduto per 19.

Cissokho: arrivato dal Valencia per 300.000, ceduto per 16 milioni.

Quaresma: arrivato per 6 milioni dal Barcellona, ceduto per 24,6 all'Inter.

Bosingwa: costato 1 milione di euro, ceduto al Chelsea per 20,5.

Pepe: cmomprato per 2, ceduto al Real Madrid per 30 milioni.

Anderson: comprato per 5 milioni, ceduto al Manchester United per 31.5 milioni.

Maniche: arrivato a costo zero, ceduto per 16 milioni.

Carvalho: dal vivaio, ceduto al Chelsea per 30 milioni.

Deco: pagato 8 milioni, ceduto al Barcellona per 21 milioni.


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Anche noi abbiamo fatto plusvalenze.

Tra sheva kaka ibra e thiago arriviamo oltre i 150 milioni


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche noi abbiamo fatto plusvalenze.
> 
> Tra sheva kaka ibra e thiago arriviamo oltre i 150 milioni




Ice sei fai le somme di quelle del Porto ti spaventi....


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

è anche molto più facile. Il Campionato Portoghese più o meno è mediocre e anche se vendi puoi rimanere competitivo. In più è più facile che giocatori con talento facciano delle vere e proprie stagioni "boom" anche se, in realtà, tutto sono tranne che campioni (vedi Quaresma ad esempio, o Anderson, o Maniche, o lo stesso Cissokho) e quindi si valorizzino molto. Tutto sta nel saper trovare giocatori con quel "talento". L'Italia, se non si da una regolata, ci sta che faccia la fine del Portogallo. Certo, per le società sarebbe una vera e propria manna. Si passerebbe dal segno meno fisso ad un forte segno più...


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Tra qualche anno li raggiungiamo... dai tempo al tempo blu


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Settembre 2012)

Il nuovo Lione...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cissokho: arrivato dal Valencia per 300.000, ceduto per 16 milioni.



Ma è ubriaco sto giornalista?Il Porto lo prese dal Vitoria Setubal,poi lo vendette al Lione e SOLO ORA è finito al Valencia.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

Oltre 308 mln di plusvalenze!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Se proprio dobbiamo ridurci in questa condizione, cioè da squadra che prima si procura i campioni e poi li vende, prendiamo esempio dal Porto, prendiamo esempio dal Benfica, vendiamoli a peso d'oro.
Se Witsel è stato venduto a 40 milioni, per Silva ne volevo 80, tzk.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Di quella lunga lista chi è che ha fatto una memorabile carriera? Pochi, sono bravi a vendere giocatorini a cifre folli, quello si.


----------



## almilan (10 Settembre 2012)

galliani si farebbe se*** a 4 mani


----------



## S T B (10 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono molte società sceme in Europa. Certo, se hai i soldi puoi permetterti di spendere certe cifre, ma non per dei bidoni o giù di lì... per esempio il Porto ha ormai capito che con l'inter si fanno bene gli affari. Grazie al brasile prima le plusvalenze le facevi facilmente perché i giocatori te li regalavano, ora invece ti spennano e inoltre braida non è leonardo e quindi al Milan non credo arriveranno moltissimi pezzi da 90 da quelle parti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

oltre 300 milioni...complimenti al Porto


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono delle rapine a mano armata li.
Pepe, Anderson, Hulk, ad esempio.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ci sono delle rapine a mano armata li.
> Pepe, Anderson, Hulk, ad esempio.



Si chiamano affari...per chi vende.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo se rimarrà competitivo..


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

Ge-nia-li.
Davvero, l'unico prezzo giusto è stato quello per Falcao. Tutti gli altri sono dei colpi da grandissimi dirigenti. Uno su tutti: Quaresma.


----------



## LeonFlare (11 Settembre 2012)

Mah...Anderson non penso sia stata una truffa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

Che poi la cosa bella è che riescono anche a vincere.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

Quasi 300 mln e sempre competitivi, un applauso alla dirigenza del Porto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che poi la cosa bella è che riescono anche a vincere.



lo possono fare perchè giocano in un campionato di basso livello ma comq prendono i giocatori giovanissimi e li fanno diventari forti, i sostituti ce li hanno già in squadra, pescano molto dal sud america prendono molti argentini uruguaiani e brasiliani, il sostituto di hulk ce l'hanno già in casa e poi sugli esterni hanno buonissimi giocatori come varela djalma e soprattutto james rodriguez e il giovanissimo iturbe


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo possono fare perchè giocano in un campionato di basso livello ma comq prendono i giocatori giovanissimi e li fanno diventari forti, i sostituti ce li hanno già in squadra, pescano molto dal sud america prendono molti argentini uruguaiani e brasiliani, il sostituto di hulk ce l'hanno già in casa e poi sugli esterni hanno buonissimi giocatori come varela djalma e soprattutto james rodriguez e il giovanissimo iturbe



Si ma non hanno vinto solo in Portogallo eh


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Settembre 2012)

Da rosicare...


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

secondo me fanno le cose giuste.....ovviamente ti viene tutto più facile in un campionato di livello intermedio, ma di sicuro sanno cosa fare per fare crescere i giovani campioni!!

è da un avita che dico che i vari fuoriclasse da una qualche parte hanno pure iniziato.....bisogna non farseli scappare e cercare di trattenerli e fargli amare la Maglia che portano (non solo per il blasone) ma anche per il modo di fare!!


----------

